# What is your Enneagram?



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

7.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

I'm a number 8! And we rock!


----------



## thinair (May 19, 2014)

4! My wing switches but most definitely a 4


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

2


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm without a doubt a 9, the dissociative and lazy kinda lass though. Oh well.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm a 4 as well roud:


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

5, but not like a hard-ass 5.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I believe type 7... but I only got into this a short while ago so I could be dead wrong.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

6w5


----------



## Soulhoneyed (Jan 29, 2014)

Type 9 :crazy:


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

Type 4w5, I used to think I was w3 but nah. Individualist and proud. ^_^


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

4w3. <3


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm a 9. I'm so 9, it hurts... Dx


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

StaceofBass said:


> I'm a 9. I'm so 9, it hurts... Dx


*hugs*


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

ISFP, 6w5.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

ISFJ 6w5.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Which of my tritype should I vote for?


----------



## Ninibear (Apr 19, 2014)

2w1


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

kimpossible119 said:


> 6w5


 SAME though


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

4w5 for sure.


----------



## magnisarara (Feb 28, 2013)

5
Just took the test yesterday.


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

6 with 7 wing


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

neurosis said:


> SAME though


AND we're the same gender AND the same personality type? Niiiice XD


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

kimpossible119 said:


> AND we're the same gender AND the same personality type? Niiiice XD


YAAASSSS! I wonder how common/ uncommon that combo is.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

5


----------



## Tonic (Jun 17, 2014)

High 5!


----------



## Classic (Feb 2, 2014)

4 wing 5 or 6 wing 5. All I know is I got Five on it.


----------



## Infinitii (Jul 5, 2014)

5 for me as well. I believe it was a 5w6 for it as well.


----------



## Sadako (Jul 27, 2014)

Type 4 with strong and balanced wings .


----------



## RedRedo (Jul 8, 2014)

Unsure, but most definitely do follow Enneagram.

See the discussion in the MBTI poll re: being able to gather site-wide metrics without a poll, and the prevalence of mistypes.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

4w3, haha 4w5s, we're more unique than you on this website because there's not as many of us.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

6w5


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

I mixed and matched a little or was undecided, to start with it was 5w6 I believe but then tested as an 8w7 and that fitted quite well, I've read 8 wings are meant to be ENTJ's rather than INTJ's but I'm hardly an E but I'm pretty convinced that 8w7 is correct/others have agreed that it sounds like me for the most part and I've tested as it regularly.


----------



## VVV (Jul 28, 2014)

Hardcore 5w6


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Still looking into this one: any of 1, 5 or 6 are reasonably plausible options. Currently listed as a 6w5, which to me seems most fitting, but with no real conviction on that one.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Entj 8


----------

